# Popped the Cherry on the Sawmill



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 14, 2015)

I finally mounted the sawmill I built on my chainsaw and tried it on an old walnut log I had laying around. I started using a cross cut chain then ordered a couple of rip chains and finished this log the next weekend. WOW!!!!!!!!! What a difference it made to have the correct chain! I slabed it into 6/4 boards just to see how it would work.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Cool - it's in your veins now!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2015)

Sure fun to see logs turn into lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## justallan (Dec 14, 2015)

No trees are safe now.
Every cut is a brand new surprise, isn't it?
Good job.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2015)

Very cool Danny!! I know you're still learning it's obvious by the nasty cuts on that walnut. Just send that down here, I'll take it out of your way

That's awesome I'm happy for you my friend. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 14, 2015)

Fantastic slabs. It is more fun than most can imagine.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad you figured a way to get the log off the ground. It kills my back to watch guys bent way down over a log on the ground with a chain saw mill. Save your back! Is that really cherry? I looks to me like walnut. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Sawmilling. .........ain't nothing like it and there is no cure !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Glad you figured a way to get the log off the ground. It kills my back to watch guys bent way down over a log on the ground with a chain saw mill. Save your back! Is that really cherry? I looks to me like walnut. Gary


It is Walnut. The sawmill was the cherry (on top) 
By the way that walnut had green streaks thru it when it was first cut. Is that normal and will they stay or will they turn dark like the rest of the wood?


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> It is Walnut. The sawmill was the cherry (on top)
> By the way that walnut had green streaks thru it when it was first cut. Is that normal and will they stay or will they turn dark like the rest of the wood?



That green is bad news Danny!! It's the start of mold, that wood needs to be in a warmer climate to kill it. get it down here quick!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> That green is bad news Danny!! It's the start of mold, that wood needs to be in a warmer climate to kill it. get it down here quick!!!!


Send it quick !Tony is only one of the few who can safely handle the mold.
Wear PPE mold has been known to do some things to ya

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> That green is bad news Danny!! It's the start of mold, that wood needs to be in a warmer climate to kill it. get it down here quick!!!!


Hmmmmmm I have never heard of mold that can withstand below freezing weather for very long. This must be a very special kind of mold.
It got an icy rain on it just a little before I got it into the shed the other day. WOW you should see this stuff when it gets wet!
Actually I couldn't possibly send it to you @Tony if there is any chance that a terrible mold might get into one of your cutting boards! I just couldn't take the chance on making someone sick with it.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Hmmmmmm I have never heard of mold that can withstand below freezing weather for very long. This must be a very special kind of mold.
> It got an icy rain on it just a little before I got it into the shed the other day. WOW you should see this stuff when it gets wet!
> Actually I couldn't possibly send it to you @Tony if there is any chance that a terrible mold might get into one of your cutting boards! I just couldn't take the chance on making someone sick with it.



I appreciate the concern Danny, but don't worry. Like @Sidecar said, I am a recognized expert in this. That wood is known as Southernous Walnutus, I know just how to handle it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> I appreciate the concern Danny, but don't worry. Like @Sidecar said, I am a recognized expert in this. That wood is known as Southernous Walnutus, I know just how to handle it! Tony


 I didn't think those grew up this far North! I know how delicate everything down South is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I didn't think those grew up this far North! I know how delicate everything down South is.



A bird must've taken the seed up there, I guess!!

Delicate down here?? It hits 85 and people start dropping like flies up there!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

Here in Nebraska the temperature ranges from 105 in the summer to about negative 10 in the winter. Now I can put clothes on to stay warm but they start looking at me kind of funny if I take too much off to stay cool!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2015)

I know what you mean Danny. That's why I keep the shop door closed when I  in my Speedo!!!

(Try to get that image out of your head now!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> I know what you mean Danny. That's why I keep the shop door closed when I  in my Speedo!!!
> 
> (Try to get that image out of your head now!)


This will rattle the cage I'm just sure of it !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> I know what you mean Danny. That's why I keep the shop door closed when I  in my Speedo!!!
> 
> (Try to get that image out of your head now!)



Still better then when I am reaching around that clear shower curtain so chips don't hit the junk as I work in the buff.
(Ha that image will stay with you all day)

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Still better then when I am reaching around that clear shower curtain so chips don't hit the junk as I work in the buff.
> (Ha that image will stay with you all day)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

First BS'er doesn't have a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2015)

The green streaks will darken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 16, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> The green streaks will darken.



Right. That's just moisture as that was probably a live tree when cut. I freaked out the first time I took a walnut log to get sawed and saw the green. It disappeared within hours. Gary


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 16, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Right. That's just moisture as that was probably a live tree when cut. I freaked out the first time I took a walnut log to get sawed and saw the green. It disappeared within hours. Gary


Awww Shucks!
I was hoping it would stay. That color of green would work great for intarsia. 
Oh well still beautiful walnut!


----------

